# Core I7 with integrated and dedicated graphics issues?

## naviathan

I have a Dell Vostro 3300 with a Core I7 and Nvidia discrete graphics.  I've previously attempted to setup linux on this machine and never could get my graphics to switch to the dedicated card.  Linux continuously wanted to use the integrated Intel graphics.  Has anyone worked this issue out?  Windows 7 was switching between the two depending on whether I was on AC or battery, but I switched it in the power options to use just the dedicated graphics.  Any pointers or tutorials would be great.  I tried searching, but I keep getting no matches no matter what I try.

----------

## s_bernstein

try to google for nVidia Optimus and linux. Look for bumblebee.

----------

## naviathan

I know what optimus is and this machine doesn't have it.  I did do some research last time I tried to install Linux on it and apparently you have machines with optimus that can use some kind of switcheroo script or something and then there's machines that just have two GPUs, the integrated and the discrete.  The Dell Vostro falls into the later category.

----------

## darklegion

Have a look in the bios, there may be an option to disable the integrated graphics or at least switch the order they are detected.

Alternatively you could try compiling a kernel with intel graphics support completely removed. In addition, if your kernel has kernel mode setting (KMS) enabled this will probably cause issues with the nvidia prop. drivers, so you should disable that as well.

----------

## naviathan

Not on this one.  I've explored this option already.  I did find a kernel setting that had something to do with switching graphics cards.  I'm still building my system though and haven't quite made it to X section yet.

----------

## virtguru

 *naviathan wrote:*   

> Not on this one.  I've explored this option already.  I did find a kernel setting that had something to do with switching graphics cards.  I'm still building my system though and haven't quite made it to X section yet.

 

What kernel setting is this ? I have an asus N53S and it also has the discrete graphics. Have you successfully got X to start using the nvidia card ? I have tried almost everything from the gentoo optimus scripts on the wiki to bumblebee and nothing has been working as of yet.

----------

## naviathan

 *tr0ll wrote:*   

>  *naviathan wrote:*   Not on this one.  I've explored this option already.  I did find a kernel setting that had something to do with switching graphics cards.  I'm still building my system though and haven't quite made it to X section yet. 
> 
> What kernel setting is this ? I have an asus N53S and it also has the discrete graphics. Have you successfully got X to start using the nvidia card ? I have tried almost everything from the gentoo optimus scripts on the wiki to bumblebee and nothing has been working as of yet.

 

I can't remember off hand.  If you're Asus is the same as my Dell then you don't have Optimus.

----------

